
Riding Rails: Rails now tested on Travis CI - cookiestack
http://weblog.rubyonrails.org/2011/7/27/rails-now-tested-on-travis-ci
======
blambeau
Great! travis-ci.org is a useful yet fun platform. The fact that Rails is now
tested also guarantees that the project will be more mature really soon.
That's very good news! Congratulations.

------
rmoriz
congrats! I really like travis but it was quite hard to find the right widget-
code to implement in your github readme files to get a test result indication
;)

~~~
cookiestack
I guess you mean the status images? Docs can be found at <http://about.travis-
ci.org>

Here is the page on the status images : <http://about.travis-
ci.org/docs/user/status-images/>

------
wikimatze
That are good news for Travis.

------
joecorcoran
Great work. I <3 Travis.

------
albertoperdomo
Awesome! Great work guys!

------
flippingbits
Travis rocks!

